# Did you buy Bolt?



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Did you buy? (Not will you buy.) Poll will run for 2 weeks.


----------



## WTFover (Jun 19, 2007)

So, I have been away from Tivo for about 5 years using a Ceton powered WMC. Since that product is effectively EOD/EOL and Microsoft switched guide providers which in turn seems to have wreaked havoc on my live sports recordings, I decided to take a flyer on the 500GB Bolt. I am sure increased capacity is around the corner. Yes i know it's ugly as sin, and yes I am disappointed that it has only 4 tuners. On the upside, though, I have been using Roku for my streaming content and I must say it's interface is hot garbage. I have been waiting patiently for something that can unify my live sports recordings, Plex, Netflix, and Youtube which are my primary methods of consumption. In the absence of anything else, I jump back on the bandwagon. It may not be the best solution, but it is the only solution that I am aware of at this point.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No 6 tuner, nothing bigger than 1TB, and crazy lifetime prices. Not a chance.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not that upset about lifetime, but no 6 tuner and no 3TB is a deal breaker for me. Maybe if they release a Pro version.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup, two. Eight tuners is more than enough for us and a couple of eSATA drives will do just fine if I feel I'm running low on space. It's a faster machine, more CPU and RAM, 4K compatible and I like the freaky design. And it'll be much cheaper than the garbage FiOS Quantum DVR "service" that is still a buggy mess nearly 18 months after it was released.


----------



## WTFover (Jun 19, 2007)

I would be surprised if it will ever be fiscally sound to purchase a lifetime hardware sub again. I am sure Tivo is going to wise up and subscribe to the Apple model of introducing new gear every periodically (say 2-3 years for sake of argument), with certain features restricted to newer models due to "computing limitations". As far as 6 tuners, yes it does suck, however I think the Tivo bet here is more people are moving away from broadcast DVR'd material anyway. Other than sports I can't tell you the last time I watched a live TV show on purpose. I would bet that since they have telemetry from all their systems in the field they know the frequency of someone actively using 6 tuners and prioritized their hardware designs based on that. Will they eventually come out with a 6 tuner version? Probably, because a certain market segment will buy it. I would expect that to be tied to the Tivo Mega if it ever sees the light of day. I'll ride the included 1 year sub out, and if they respin the hardware by next christmas, I'll make a move.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if we'll see a return of the feature that can use a sinlge tuner for back to back recordings even when they are padded? Perhaps the faster CPU will make it work better. If that happened then 4 tuners would be a lot easier to tollerate.


----------



## FLEABttn (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, the 500GB one. It's ultimately cheaper than my 2 TV fios quantum set-up I currently have, I don't let shows stack up all that much, and 4 tuners is probably enough (though 6 would have made me feel a bit better about it).


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

Where's the: "Hell *NO*, they're f-in CRAZY" choice? lol


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

Do we really think they'll be available at Best Buy on Sunday? I don't expect a long line but I want to grab two.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

My parent's TivoHD w/lifetime is acting up so I just ordered the 1TB Bolt. And I plan to go yearly because of the value prop and warranty despite buying their last two Tivos with lifetime.

I'm stuck with Tivo for them because my parents cannot get used to the spaceship remote controls from TWC. And they like the interface. 

They actually like the new design which I can see is polarizing. Most people don't like change, especially older people. And I can see it being an issue for people who need to stack hardware but because the Tivo is always running I would never do that so that the heat dissipates. Plus they keep their house warm as it is, lol. 

Anyway, I think they like the design because it makes them feel younger to have a new tech toy which screams Apple. Yes, they use iphones and know how to text. Personally, I love the design.

I think the new bus model is a smart move for Tivo because they now have a strong continuity (recurring rev) model. Like others have said, the new world order Tivo is not meant to make current Tivo geeks happy. It is meant to attract a whole new client base.

The four tuners is a mis-step but my parents only have two TVs. The hard drive is adequate but you would think that 2TB would be the min right now.

So, count me as a Bolt buyer.

BTW, this is my first post under this name. I joined a decade ago but cannot remember the password for that username.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I did not buy it as it is only targeting the low and mid range TiVo Roamio Basic and Plus.
They have yet to announce the size equivalent of the current Roamio PRO.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

MikeBear said:


> Where's the: "Hell *NO*, they're f-in CRAZY" choice? lol


I'd have chosen that one.

$600 just for lifetime service? I can't tell you how glad I am that I bought my Roamio & Mini during the super sales event.


----------



## psychic99 (Aug 21, 2015)

Negative. I knew the new platform was going to be more expensive, even if hardware prices have plummeted. I jumped on the Roamio deal and glad I did. I don't see cable in our future more than another year or two and a steep $600 on lifetime I can't see the justification over operator leasing at that price point.

They should have gone to an app store model and charged for that and went like the cell phones are doing now. Two years and paid off. Come up w/ new features every year and lock out the hardware. How do you think Apple became the richest company on the planet.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

sangs said:


> Yup, two. Eight tuners is more than enough for us and a couple of eSATA drives will do just fine if I feel I'm running low on space. It's a faster machine, more CPU and RAM, 4K compatible and I like the freaky design. And it'll be much cheaper than the garbage FiOS Quantum DVR "service" that is still a buggy mess nearly 18 months after it was released.


You can only add a 1tb WD my book drive to each Bolt. No other drive will work.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I bought a 500gb one and a 2tb drive for it. Hoping.....

Should be here Sunday or Monday.

Its a significant upgrade to my Roamio for about the same money I paid 2 years ago. Its just the new lifetime sub price that is totally out of whack.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

mjh said:


> I'd have chosen that one.
> 
> $600 just for lifetime service? I can't tell you how glad I am that I bought my Roamio & Mini during the super sales event.


I was just offered $99 lifetime on Roamio/Plus/Pro: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532395


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> You can only add a 1tb WD my book drive to each Bolt. No other drive will work.


We do NOT know that for sure yet.

But on topic, I just preordered the 1TB Bolt from Best Buy. I don't know why really other than curiosity and I LOVE to mess with these types of things, as you can probably deduce by my other posts here at TCF.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> We do NOT know that for sure yet.
> 
> But on topic, I just preordered the 1TB Bolt from Best Buy. I don't know why really other than curiosity and I LOVE to mess with these types of things, as you can probably deduce by my other posts here at TCF.


Yes, we do know that. Tivo posted it in the Tivo Bolt FAQ.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/bolt#/bolt

I can never get enough of a good thing. Will I be able to add an expandable drive to my TiVo BOLT?

Load 'em up, Hoss. You indeed can connect an external hard drive via the eSATA port on the back of TiVo BOLT. The 1 terabyte My Book AV DVR Expander from Western Digital can be purchased on tivo.com.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

This line in the FAQ about service seems odd to me,



> Before the end of your year of included TiVo service, we'll give you all kinds of great options to continue your TiVo service.


'all kinds of great options'

Isn't it just $150 per year or the $600 and done? That's what they consider 'all kinds of great options'? It sounds like the sort of options Pablo Escobar offered those who opposed him.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> This line in the FAQ about service seems odd to me,
> 
> 'all kinds of great options'
> 
> Isn't it just $150 per year or the $600 and done? That's what they consider 'all kinds of great options'? It sounds like the sort of options Pablo Escobar offered those who opposed him.


There's also a monthly option for $14.99.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> Yes, we do know that. Tivo posted it in the Tivo Bolt FAQ.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/bolt#/bolt
> 
> ...


OK, so where in there does it say you *MUST ONLY* use the DVR expander from TiVo???


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Yes, we do know that. Tivo posted it in the Tivo Bolt FAQ.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/bolt#/bolt
> 
> ...


That doesn't really say that the WD 1TB drive is the only thing that will work. If this were on Apple's website, I would agree with you. But since it's not Apple we are talking about, you may be reading too much into that.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> There's also a monthly option for $14.99.


Okay, I guess having 3 choices justifies the use of 'all kinds of great options'. Marketing speak, gotta love it.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That doesn't really say that the WD 1TB drive is the only thing that will work. If this were on Apple's website, I would agree with you. But since it's not Apple we are talking about, you may be reading too much into that.


Don't we already know the answer to this? Hasn't anyone tried a different drive on earlier model TiVo's?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That doesn't really say that the WD 1TB drive is the only thing that will work. If this were on Apple's website, I would agree with you. But since it's not Apple we are talking about, you may be reading too much into that.


Other than the early days of the Series 3, the eSATA port has *not* been open to all - TiVo restricted to certain model/company. Not sure if money changes hands or they just wanted to QA it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> Don't we already know the answer to this? Hasn't anyone tried a different drive on earlier model TiVo's?


Well apparently there's a LOT of things that aren't the same with this new Bolt as there were with the "earlier model TiVo's", right?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Well apparently there's a LOT of things that aren't the same with this new Bolt as there were with the "earlier model TiVo's", right?


Certainly, but this new model is also being marketing to subscribers who are already in the Tivo eco-system, I can't imagine they would change that for this particular model.

I don't like external drives anyway, my main interest now is whether storage expansion on the Bolt will be as easy as the Roamio. Unless it's the same, the Bolt becomes of even less interest to me. Anxious to see what a few members who have already purchased discover in the coming weeks.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

It is $400 for 1TB BOLT.
Plus $600 for Lifetime service.

***************************************
NO DISCOUNT FOR CURRENT TIVO CUSTOMERS.
***************************************

Only get 4 Tuners.
Get 1/3rd the storage of current Roamio PRO.

I just paid $399 for lifetime service on my WeaKnees 12TB Roamio PRO.


----------



## beachhead (Jul 5, 2015)

The price to feature ratio is way out of whack on these. They'll have to cut the price in about half to make it worthwhile.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Nah. Not unless it is merely to test out for 30 days.

WE haven't seen a real review yet that I'm aware of. Has the dvr and Mini experience improved because of all the extra RAM and much faster cpu? How is the quick mode or auto skip experience? Has anything else changed? 

I am pondering buying one to test that stuff out myself.


----------



## usc-fan (Feb 4, 2015)

Was thinking about since i plan upgrade my threater to 4k in the next year. But the news they are not bringing software features to roamio really rubs me the wrong way. 

This is one of the reason i wish they get rid of lifetime because it forces tivo to do things like this since they need to make this people upgrade. 

When paying monthly i want the newest software features. Have little faith in tivo doing the right thing.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

beachhead said:


> The price to feature ratio is way out of whack on these. They'll have to cut the price in about half to make it worthwhile.


It's not that crazy. It's $300 or $400, but the first year of service ($150 value) is included. So really, you are paying $150 or $250 for the hardware.


----------



## merccat (Sep 5, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's not that crazy. It's $300 or $400, but the first year of service ($150 value) is included. So really, you are paying $150 or $250 for the hardware.


Thats a good way to look at it, I think its the new lifetime service pricing that has most upset.

For me, i'm really happy with my roamio and I dont see a whole lot that would entice me to make the jump. Tuners is not a big deal for me, i have a 4 tuner roamio now but still does not seem worth it for commercial skip and quick mode.

Maybe if a flood of good apps starts coming in, like HBO Go (yeah i can watch though comcasts on demand, but those menus are straight from my 1990's cell phone).


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

trip1eX said:


> Nah. Not unless it is merely to test out for 30 days.
> 
> WE haven't seen a real review yet that I'm aware of.* Has the dvr and Mini experience improved because of all the extra RAM* and much faster cpu? How is the quick mode or auto skip experience? Has anything else changed?
> 
> I am pondering buying one to test that stuff out myself.


I've seen multiple reviewers say the first time you open an OTT app it takes a few seconds, but subsequent times are nearly instant. I also saw a Bolt/Roamio comparison on one of the tech sites (or maybe TiVo.com) that had "Instant Apps" as a feature exclusive to Bolt.

I'm thinking they are using some of the new RAM to hold the OTT apps in memory allowing them to launch instantly.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Multi-Service Discount: No Longer Offered
Printable View
« Go Back
Feature

Compatibility	
Through September 29, 2015, we offered discounted TiVo service when you had more than one TiVo DVR on the same customer account. Some of the restrictions and eligibility requirements (Restrictions) that applied to this multi-service discount (MSD) include:

Maximum number of TiVo DVRs entitled to MSD: Five (5).
Only new TiVo service subscriptions added to your existing customer account were entitled to MSD. Therefore, your oldest TiVo service subscription always remained at full price.
Each TiVo DVR must have been registered to the same TiVo customer account.
If your full-price TiVo service subscription was cancelled or otherwise became ineligible, the oldest eligible TiVo service subscription on your TiVo customer account became your new qualifying full-price TiVo service subscription (and thus no longer received MSD).
For a Product Lifetime Service (PLS) subscription (now referred to as an All-In Plan) to have qualified you for the MSD, the TiVo DVR to which that PLS subscription is attached must have connected to the TiVo service within the last 180 days.
If you qualified for, and therefore were provided with MSD, then even if you are beyond any service commitment period, you are entitled to retain the MSD, as long as you meet ALL of the following requirements:

You continue to meet all of the Restrictions listed above.
You do not change one or more of your TiVo service fee payment plans (e.g., from a monthly TiVo service subscription to an annual TiVo service subscription) on the TiVo DVR unit(s) to which the MSD is associated.
You do not cancel your TiVo service subscription on the TiVo DVR unit(s) to which the MSD is associated (or on the TiVo DVR unit with a full-price service subscription which qualified you for MSD).
You do not gift (or otherwise transfer) to a third party the TiVo DVR unit(s) to which the MSD is associated.
With regard to TiVo DVR purchases, TiVo BOLT purchases, and TiVo service activations which occur from and after September 30, 2015, TiVo no longer offers any MSD by reason of your having more than one TiVo DVR and/or TiVo BOLT on the same customer account.

Feature	

and they call this a feature they are proud of.
how to discourage as many of your loyal customers as possible with one statement.

for this of us who have been long term TiVo customers and get the lifetime discount price of $399 this new lifetime service of $599 is a real turn off.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Correct, Lifetime is the problem.

The free year of service is great to lure reluctant customers. I think it's an awesome idea and it's at the right price ($300).

The problem is that it seems like the jacked-up Lifetime fee basically covers everybody else's free service. They won't get the free year, they don't get MSD anymore, they aren't even offered the same respect as annual/monthly subs of having a year of Continual Care, AND even the undiscounted fee is higher. 

Who derped that deal up?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Correct, Lifetime is the problem.
> 
> The free year of service is great to lure reluctant customers. I think it's an awesome idea and it's at the right price ($300).
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that anyone will go for the "all in" lifetime because it's such a bad deal now. I've always been a hardcore lifetime person, and I wouldn't touch this lifetime deal with a 10-foot pole. I guess maybe TiVo has done some calculations and decided they were losing too much money on lifetime compared to recurring service fees and decided to jack it up to the point where almost nobody will go for that option.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Definitely not interested in buying this Bolt and still overall pleased with my Roamio OTA with lifetime that I got for $300. Given the new pricing scheme TiVo has rolled out, I could probably now resell my Roamio OTA on eBay for more than I paid for it!

I'll of course take a look at the Bolt Aereo Edition when (IF) it's finally released. Let's say it has the same feature set as the base Bolt but with only 4 OTA tuners and priced somewhat less (maybe $175 to 200 for hardware plus first year of service, then $100 to $150 per year thereafter), I don't think I'd bite. The only thing that would make me seriously consider it is if it had several new OnePass-enabled OTT apps that weren't also rolled out to my Roamio OTA, but I don't see that happening. While I don't put it past TiVo now to limit new software/service-based features to their latest hardware (e.g. SkipMode), I can't see app developers agreeing to limit their install base to only Bolts. If Showtime or HBO Now develops their app for TiVo, they'll want it to reach as many potential paying subscribers as possible (Bolt + Roamio + probably Premiere).


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

No OTA keeps me from buying it. I'll stick with my Roamio OTA.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

connie_w said:


> No OTA keeps me from buying it. I'll stick with my Roamio OTA.


The Bolt has OTA capabilities.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Bolt has OTA capabilities.


Well thanks for letting me know. I may reconsider.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They will be releasing an OTA only version of the Bolt soon, called the "Aereo edition". It'll likely be cheaper then the combo units if you don't think you'll ever need CableCARD.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> They will be releasing an OTA only version of the Bolt soon, called the "Aereo edition". It'll likely be cheaper then the combo units if you don't think you'll ever need CableCARD.


That's good to know, as well. Thanks!


----------



## gostan (Oct 6, 2002)

Even if TiVo gave a long time user like me a free Bolt, I would not put this ugly box on my beautiful audio rack. Automatic programmed remote commercial skip works fine on my modded Roamio.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

gostan said:


> Automatic programmed remote commercial skip works fine on my modded Roamio.


...tell me more.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

markp99 said:


> ...tell me more.


Not to speak for gostan, but with kmttg it's possible to pull programs off the TiVo to a PC, strip commercials, and with PyTivo to shove them back in.

I haven't played with it enough to know whether programs can be pulled from a season pass, commercial stripped, than re-injected transparently, but it wouldn't surprise me from what I have seen.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I think it's a cool design, but not practical since not everyone would appreciate it and modularly it really doesn't make sense for positioning and storage units.

I am betting that shape is a turn off for more people rather than drawing people in, other than a "what the heck is that" sort of thing.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

jonw747 said:


> Not to speak for gostan, but with kmttg it's possible to pull programs off the TiVo to a PC, strip commercials, and with PyTivo to shove them back in.


Yep, I know about the pyTivo/kmttg approach. Was hopeful for a more direct method.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

No value proposition for us long-term Tivo customers.

I'm sorry I didn't pick up another base Roamio w/ lifetime for $300 during the sale.

Then again, my Roamio OTA required year of service is over this month, so I'll call later this month & see what they'll offer me for lifetime on that.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I've got a 6 tuner Roamio with a lifetime bought in August 2013 and a 1080p TV. I see no reason whatsoever to upgrade now


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

LightningBOLT said:


> I was just offered $99 lifetime on Roamio/Plus/Pro: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532395


Yeah I saw that. Thanks. I just bought a Roamio OTA w/lifetime for $300 in early August on their super sales event thing. So the prospect of another basic for $400 doesn't seem as intriguing to me. Of course, I also don't have a need for another Roamio. Pretty happy with an upgraded 2TB drive, 4 tuners and 1 mini.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

connie_w said:


> No OTA keeps me from buying it. I'll stick with my Roamio OTA.


The Bolt does OTA AND CATV.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

usc-fan said:


> This is one of the reason i wish they get rid of lifetime because it forces tivo to do things like this since they need to make this people upgrade.


Which isn't happening until my hardware fails or they make it as easy to migrate to a new machine as Apple and Google make it to migrate to a new phone.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

The Bolt...


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

By everything we are reading here on the forums, it's not a pretty outlook. If anyone is going to adopt this stuff first, it is us here. The poll isn't scientific, but's it sure is telling. We all know TiVo people watch these forums closely. I'd love to be a fly on the wall with the people who made these decisions and learning the response the Bolt is getting. Completely the opposite of when the Roamios came out. They need to rethink things fast and save face.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

bearcat2000 said:


> By everything we are reading here on the forums, it's not a pretty outlook. If anyone is going to adopt this stuff first, it is us here. The poll isn't scientific, but's it sure is telling. We all know TiVo people watch these forums closely. I'd love to be a fly on the wall with the people who made these decisions and learning the response the Bolt is getting. Completely the opposite of when the Roamios came out. They need to rethink things fast and save face.


I think one of the problems is that the Roamios were so good compared to the Premieres that came before that they were a very welcome upgrade. But it is not instantly apparent that the Bolt is really that much better than the Roamio. In some ways (number of tuners, HD size) the Bolts are actually worse.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bearcat2000 said:


> By everything we are reading here on the forums, it's not a pretty outlook. If anyone is going to adopt this stuff first, it is us here. The poll isn't scientific, but's it sure is telling. We all know TiVo people watch these forums closely. I'd love to be a fly on the wall with the people who made these decisions and learning the response the Bolt is getting. Completely the opposite of when the Roamios came out. They need to rethink things fast and save face.


This forum is also full of power users who absolutely must have the 6-tuner 6TB version like the Roamio Plus/Pro, which isn't available yet for the Bolt.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Bigg said:


> This forum is also full of power users who absolutely must have the 6-tuner 6TB version like the Roamio Plus/Pro, which isn't available yet for the Bolt.


^This


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

We're definitely the group waiting for 6 tuners, but the Lifetime BS tanked morale further too.

The reviews are positive but unexcited. It's the box nobody asked for, especially being only 2 years behind the Roamio which is an awesome box that was desperately needed at the time.

People don't really have to care about this until UHD TV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't have done it if I wasn't still in the 30 day money back guarantee period for my refurb roamio base and it didn't have enough compelling "upgrades" to the base Roamio, but I feel when compared to that box alone, it did so it was worth it for me.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, I need another Mini or two for my system, and I called TiVo today to see what sort of deal that might offer me before just buying it for cheaper on Amazon, and there was no wait time.

They're not exactly swamped with Bolt orders ...


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Sure the Roamio was better than the Premiere but to casual buyers not a big deal unless you stream a lot. The Bolt is getting TiVo PR out there but most comments from non enthusiasts are TiVo is overpriced, old world stuff. I'm an Apple fan and I think TiVo offers a lot more for me than the hoopla'd Apple TV.
Few Apple TV commenters even mentioned TiVo and it's streaming options. For a timeshifter TiVo can't be beat imo..
plus getting my used lifetimed RoPro and XL4 for cheap makes me like TiVo even more. CL is good sometimes..


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Waiting on JCThorne to see if the HDD is user upgradable. If it is, I may be in. I wouldn't replace my Roamio Pro with it but maybe my Elite 4. I'd be swapping 4 tuners for 4 and I would have a connection for my 4K TV. We'll see.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jonw747 said:


> Well, I need another Mini or two for my system, and I called TiVo today to see what sort of deal that might offer me before just buying it for cheaper on Amazon, and there was no wait time.
> 
> They're not exactly swamped with Bolt orders ...


I assume most people just order online rather than calling.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> We're definitely the group waiting for 6 tuners, but the Lifetime BS tanked morale further too.


True. A lot of people are looking at their Lifetimed Roamios and Premieres and realizing they are just fine for now.



> People don't really have to care about this until UHD TV.


People care about 4k. There just isn't a compelling reason why anything other than the streaming apps in the TV itself needs to do 4k at this point.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> People care about 4k. There just isn't a compelling reason why anything other than the streaming apps in the TV itself needs to do 4k at this point.


I still think the people that care don't know the full 4K information as to color depth and other things, I have a friend with a 4K OEL 55" UHD TV and the 4K stream using Netflix looks great, but I would not be able to tell the difference just walking into the room as I could as we went from SD to HD. For most people with 65" or smaller TV, 4K will not change there picture much unless they sit a few feet from the TV.
Marketing is the winner on 4K as most people will have to purchase a new HDTV in 4K if they want the best picture as only the least expensive HDTV will not be in 4K, and the less expensive 4K TV will not look a good a the same money spent on a higher end 1080P HDTV if you can still find one.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Davisadm said:


> The Bolt...
> View attachment 23913
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I've never seen ups damage-bend a product so bad.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

And don't forget there is no standard yet for streaming 4K.

That might well require a hardware upgrade, regardless of what Tivo says on their Twitter account.

If so, it would be a lot cheaper to replace a Roku/Amazon box vs. any Bolt model.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> We're definitely the group waiting for 6 tuners, but the Lifetime BS tanked morale further too.
> 
> The reviews are positive but unexcited. It's the box nobody asked for, especially being only 2 years behind the Roamio which is an awesome box that was desperately needed at the time.
> 
> People don't really have to care about this until UHD TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ncbill said:


> And don't forget there is no standard yet for streaming 4K.
> 
> That might well require a hardware upgrade, regardless of what Tivo says on their Twitter account.
> 
> If so, it would be a lot cheaper to replace a Roku/Amazon box vs. any Bolt model.


But at least since the Bolt can decode HEVC and VP9, the two main formats used for 4K streaming, they should be covered. SInce right now, if a service isn't using HEVC, like Youtube, they are using VP9 to encode their 4K content.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

foghorn2 said:


> Wow, I've never seen ups damage-bend a product so bad.


I'm thinking they left the pallet of them on the Tarmac at Phoenix Sky Harbor airport! That sun there and a black shipping box......you do the math!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

until they release it in _any other color _than white, i'll remain in "wait and see" mode. i know better than to bring anything white into my home that can't be tossed into the washer. and, yes, that even means pink.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My Bolt and CC and T.A all arrived in Dallas, should get them tomorrow.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> I still think the people that care don't know the full 4K information as to color depth and other things, I have a friend with a 4K OEL 55" UHD TV and the 4K stream using Netflix looks great, but I would not be able to tell the difference just walking into the room as I could as we went from SD to HD. For most people with 65" or smaller TV, 4K will not change there picture much unless they sit a few feet from the TV.


That's a larger issue of awareness about screen size, as well as the importance of sound. People don't realize that in order to get a good experience, you should be about 6-9' from a 60" TV. If they're sitting 15' from the thing, of course they're not going to see the difference. It's similar to how people get soundbars, not realizing that you need, at a minimum, a 5.1 channel setup to get a good experience from modern content.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

I would try one if they gave it to me... 

But buy, not yet. I got a bunch of the Mini's when they offered the affordable lifetime, and with the a big Roamio and the new Apple TV I'll be set. I might get the OTA box and cut the cord when it comes out, or if they bring a Pro unit I might do that, but today the value proposition isn't there for me.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

connecting it up today.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

markjrenna said:


> connecting it up today.


Ditto. Just confirmed you can still use cable and ota concurrently like you can on the Roamio too! :up:


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

I took Option 3:

-Bought a Roamio Plus due to their closeout deals with $99 Lifetime so they can try to make way for the Bolt. Thanks, Tivo!


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

larrs said:


> Waiting on JCThorne to see if the HDD is user upgradable. If it is, I may be in. I wouldn't replace my Roamio Pro with it but maybe my Elite 4. I'd be swapping 4 tuners for 4 and I would have a connection for my 4K TV. We'll see.


Dave has already confirmed it is user upgradeable.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-10/tivo-bolt-hard-drive-upgrade/

I'd suggest the WD Red 2TB 2.5", assuming it will fit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LoneWolf15 said:


> Dave has already confirmed it is user upgradeable.
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-10/tivo-bolt-hard-drive-upgrade/
> 
> I'd suggest the WD Red 2TB 2.5", assuming it will fit.


There is no 2TB Red 2.5" drive. Just like there isn't a 2TB 2.5" A/V drive either.

Although I do see a Green 2TB 2.5" drive in the Western Digital Product list. SO maybe a Red/AV drive is coming.

EDIT: I see the WD Green 2TB 2.5" drive is still 15mm high. WHat is Seagate/Samsung doing? Their 4TB drive is also 15mm high. ANd it's a 5 platter design with each platter holding 800GB. I wonder why WD is so far behind?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Didn't buy a Bolt, but did pick up a spare Roamio basic for $140 at best buy this week. Have lifetime since April, so now have a spare to transfer lifetime to if my current roamio bites the dust(and it is acting up), and could activate without scrambling to locate a replacement. Bolt is too expensive an investment for me given that I have no interest in Skip or Quick features. Already have a 3tb upgrade in Roamio, that won't fit in Bolt. Only thing about Bolt that I'm potentially interested in is fast loading of Netflix. Would like to play with one though to see how it performs.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

FitzAusTex said:


> Only thing about Bolt that I'm potentially interested in is fast loading of Netflix. Would like to play with one though to see how it performs.


I sold my Roamio with lifetime after getting frustrated with the apps and Web Video Hotlist. I picked up a Bolt yesterday and it's screaming fast! Netflix loads in the blink of an eye and Web Video Hotlist is much faster as well..

The Bolt needs more apps and I'd rather have web downloads come back in place of Web Video Hotlist but I am pretty pleased with the Bolt so far (one whole day).. It solves the issues I had with the Romaio and why it was sold..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> Didn't buy a Bolt, but did pick up a spare Roamio basic for $140 at best buy this week. Have lifetime since April, so now have a spare to transfer lifetime to if my current roamio bites the dust(and it is acting up), and could activate without scrambling to locate a replacement. Bolt is too expensive an investment for me given that I have no interest in Skip or Quick features. Already have a 3tb upgrade in Roamio, that won't fit in Bolt. Only thing about Bolt that I'm potentially interested in is fast loading of Netflix. Would like to play with one though to see how it performs.


How would you be able to transfer lifetime to it?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

FitzAusTex said:


> Didn't buy a Bolt, but did pick up a spare Roamio basic for $140 at best buy this week. Have lifetime since April, *so now have a spare to transfer lifetime to if my current roamio bites the dust(and it is acting up),* and could activate without scrambling to locate a replacement. Bolt is too expensive an investment for me given that I have no interest in Skip or Quick features. Already have a 3tb upgrade in Roamio, that won't fit in Bolt. Only thing about Bolt that I'm potentially interested in is fast loading of Netflix. Would like to play with one though to see how it performs.


Lifetime service isn't transferable between boxes normally. Have you been told otherwise by TiVo for some special reason?


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like the sales are picking up a little bit ~12% as of today. Does anybody remember any similar polls run like this for previous TiVo's?


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Do you still have to purchase a separate stream box, or is it built in to the Bolt?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

connie_w said:


> Do you still have to purchase a separate stream box, or is it built in to the Bolt?


Built into the SoC.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

connie_w said:


> Do you still have to purchase a separate stream box, or is it built in to the Bolt?


Built in, works fine for in home streaming to iOS, Android, or computer , but no out of home/LAN streaming yet.


----------



## kelley (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought one. It's fast, really fast.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

It's fast! Quick mode is awesome! Wife loves the commercial skip. We both like the WishList and OnePass with the integrated OTT services. 

Plenty of nice features now from when I had it 10 years ago.

Bolt is a homerun for TiVo. Looking forward to the new Series next year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Built in, works fine for in home streaming to iOS, Android, or computer , but no out of home/LAN streaming yet.


And only works for content on the Bolt And only one stream. At least right now.


----------

